# The weight of your equipment?



## looking4snow

Let's start!


*Snowboard boots*: Salomon Symbio (size 30,5 MP, year '05) - *2,36 kg/5,2 lb*

*Snowboard boots*: Airtracks Strong (size 28,5 MP, year '12) - *2,32 kg/5,11 lb*

*Snowboard+bindings*: Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) + Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - *5,48 kg/12.08 lb*

*Helmet*: TSG Fly (size large/x-large, year '11) - *380 g/12,85 oz*


----------



## Nefarious




----------



## poutanen

^^^ LOL, I think this is actually a good thread, so many people say "oh this board FEELS so light" but I don't come here to talk about my feelings! lol

I weighed all my gear last year. Here's what I found...

Old board - 1995 Kemper Freestyle 153 w/early 2000's Kemper bindings - *11.0 pounds*

New board - 2011 Burton T7 159 w/ 2010 Burton C60 EST sz/Lg bindings - *11.0 pounds*

GFs board - 2010 K2 Luna 149 w/2010 K2 Bliss sz/Md bindings - * 9.4 pounds*

To everybody that thinks we rode on 20 pounds 1" thick planks of wood in the 90's... WRONG!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## DrnknZag

looking4snow said:


> *Snowboard+bindings*: Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) + Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - *1208.13 lb*


Yikes.....


----------



## msmith222

looking4snow said:


> *Snowboard+bindings*: Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) + Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - *5,48 kg/1208.13 lb*


i have seen that board. it's not that heavy.


----------



## herzogone

Also check out this thread.


----------



## poutanen

Updated my previous post: and here's a boot comparison.

2010 Burton Serows - *5.2 lb* (size 9)
1998 Vans Shaun Palmers - *5.2 lb* (size 10)
2011 Burton Sapphire - *4.2 lb* (girlfriends size 8)

So the funny thing is that right down to the tenth of a pound, my old setup including boots weighed the same as my new setup. The new setup was 15 year newer top of the line shit. Big difference is the new board was 7.5 cm longer, 1 cm wider at the waist, 2 cm wider at the tip and tail, etc.


----------



## slyder

I always thought that if someone said that the equipment was to heavy, that person really needs to find a gym.


----------



## grafta

Lil extra junk in the trunk?


----------



## poutanen

grafta said:


> Lil extra junk in the trunk?


----------



## looking4snow

DrnknZag said:


> Yikes.....


Oops...  Little mistake.


----------

